# My sentra is burning gas really fast



## alherrera101 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi everyone I own a Nissan Sentra 2007 with around 120000 miles on it and its burning gas really quickly. Im getting around 200 miles per tank when it should get close to 300 per tank can anyone help me figure out what is going on. PS. I have already replaced the spark plugs, shocks, oil, oil filter and air filer.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First thing you might want to do is perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see if if any fault codes are set. Most auto parts stores will do this for free. Much of the time a marginal O2 sensor can affect the MPG. If there are fault codes, post them here on the forum.


----------



## alherrera101 (Oct 4, 2015)

Ok thanks I will try that out


----------

